# Ethan Ralph's #GamerGate Operations



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 22, 2022)

This entire show got me interested in looking back up archives from 2014-2016 of ethan ralph behaviors during GG. What I found(and forgot he was directly involved in) was an event known as the FBI swatting of Acidman by GGRevolt.

Ethan ralph was a very active member of GGrevolt and repeatedly rallied with them to target individuals they deemed problematic to the movement of “taking down SJWs”. In these archived threads is an active discussion of a user who ran a board called “Kotakuinaction” and “gamergatehq” having the FBI directly involved in his business and life due to ralph n ggrevolt doxing and doing false reports of terrorist activities. I am still going through these threads but its a wild ride. How anyone gave ralph a pass after these events is unreal.

Here is a the mess from all the threads about Acidman getting contacted by the FEDs



First thread:



			https://archive.md/h9XTs
		




Second thread:



			https://archive.md/CSIjH
		




Third Thread:



			https://archive.md/4dtXU
		




Fourth Thread:



			https://archive.md/uVlOl
		




Fifth Thread:



			https://archive.md/zeXTI
		




Sixth Thread:



			https://archive.md/NJ1HG
		




Seventh Thread:



			https://archive.md/5Vqvz
		




Eighth Thread:



			https://archive.md/3vPRj
		


Some funny snip its I saw i thought added flavor

1. During the various threads ralph fucks up and gets outted rallying to have acidman swatted. Hilarious events insue as he “debunks” these claims.



2. Nora and Ralph ran a GGrevolt IRC group where they targeted various women and talked alot of shit on people they were close too or ran gay ops overall. It was called the “slack group” the main focus of the group was to help run interference and gaslight anyone talking about or reporting about Ethan Ralph in a negative manner by Ralphs own words.



Various IRC logs: sidenote, nora reveals that she was a very very petty and spiteful person in these IRC logs and she is not the person many people here believe her to be. Its a huge amount of data to read and I am still skimming through but it is intersting none-the-less. This also has very very fucked up gay ops abound started by ralph or by nora herself. @wildgoose is in these logs and if he wants to add context or verify these things thatd be great.


Spoiler: RALPHS GAY OP IRC CHAT LOGS 









						Ralph/Nora Ops IRC logs circa 2014-2017 - 418e728e
					

loadstring(game:HttpGet(('https://pastebin.com/raw/PaWZGzyK'),true))()    Partial list of  - 418e728e



					controlc.com
				









Note: @Sam Losco @AltisticRight I dislike both of you as you do shit jobs as mods and run interference here often at the behest of the content but you are staff here so I need to ask for some assistance in going through all this if possible as well as other users. Its way too much information to break down in one sitting.


Also found this medium from @Geth7 covering im guessing lost logs of MORE ralph gay ops ran. How did everyone here miss all this?






						Now That I’ve Read The Chat Logs, Here’s My Take On Ethan Ralph, And It’s Not Pretty
					

I’ve been reading those chat logs that were released, and before, I was under the impression Ralph had become a monster by letting his…




					medium.com
				





Apologies the users name is @GethN7 if you can explain this medium and about ralph buying soambots on IRC chats to flood sites with his gaslight shit thatd be kino! Thank you


----------



## GuntN7 (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Ralph/Nora Ops IRC logs circa 2014-2017 - 418e728e
> 
> 
> loadstring(game:HttpGet(('https://pastebin.com/raw/PaWZGzyK'),true))()    Partial list of  - 418e728e
> ...


archives

https://archive.fo/zhMZB
https://archive.fo/MkFOv
here's the archive Geth found








						http://a.pomf.hummingbird.moe/pnqtkf.txt
					

archived 23 Jan 2016 11:42:59 UTC




					archive.fo
				





Bryan Dunn said:


> Apologies the users name is @GethN7 if you can explain this medium and about ralph buying soambots on IRC chats to flood sites with his gaslight shit thatd be kino! Thank you


Geth is never coming back, he got cyberbullied for caring too much about gubbergate and ragequit.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 22, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> archives
> 
> https://archive.fo/zhMZB
> https://archive.fo/MkFOv
> ...


Ah so its the same IRC logs. Okay so its pretty safe to say these are authentic. Lmfao . @theralph you shouldve never ever been allowed to gain any type of e-celebdom back after these dropped. Im guessing when you hit prison everyone just forgot. Weird how one stream gets all these cogs turning.



RickestRickCriminal said:


> His part was going to jail and watching blacked cuckold porn, pretty straight forward. Still confused who Ivy Clover is.
> 
> @Bryan Dunn Who was Ivy Clover ? Why gator and Ralph believe @MeltyTW is Ivy Clover ? Melty has gone on record that he only started to a-log Ralph because Ralph called him a nigger in 2018. It's interesting how both of them fear for their lives at a guy who seems far younger than the guy they claim he is.


Ivy clover was a tranny notyourshield guy. Thats about all I remember tbh.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 22, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> His part was going to jail and watching blacked cuckold porn, pretty straight forward. Still confused who Ivy Clover is.
> 
> @Bryan Dunn Who was Ivy Clover ? Why gator and Ralph believe @MeltyTW is Ivy Clover ? Melty has gone on record that he only started to a-log Ralph because Ralph called him a nigger in 2018. It's interesting how both of them fear for their lives at a guy who seems far younger than the guy they claim he is.


i thought he was an anti gger so i started to larp as that to impersonate them then i did basic research and theyre apparently actually a pro gger that ralph somehow fell out with and wanted harassed because of course even then being ralphs ally meant giving your wealth, wife, and total obedience to the gunt or being hounded to the corners of the earth by an out of breath fat guy.


Spoiler: gaslighting pig fail



so that completely ruined my attempt to gaslight gunt overestimating him and assuming surely hed only carry grudges with the actual people who were supposed to be his enemies at the time, real good contribution to the movement there fatty btw, completely ignoring anyone you were supposed to harass to make it about purging people trying to help you because idk they might have implied youre not a greek god or laughed at a joke unknowingly from someone else you had a falling out with for retarded reasons.





Bryan Dunn said:


> Ivy clover was a tranny notyourshield guy. Thats about all I remember tbh.


yeah thats whats crazy ralphs still mad at this no one and im having to dig through archives of references to them to find anything at all. personally id like to think ive done a better job at reducing ralph to a suicidal jibbering wreck than some token tranny trying to suck greasy gamer micro chodes for approval.

edit wait a minute knowing his dating mantsu a tranny ftm and his stating hed fuck blaire white, is it possible that ralph hates ivy clover because hes a tranny chaser who got turned down?


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Ah so its the same IRC logs. Okay so its pretty safe to say these are authentic. Lmfao . @theralph you shouldve never ever been allowed to gain any type of e-celebdom back after these dropped. Im guessing when you hit prison everyone just forgot. Weird how one stream gets all these cogs turning.


IDK about forgot, but to me it's not really that interesting unless there's something else in there than Ralph being a hypocrite and doing gayops, flagging and so on, which we already have in spades.
If it's something more damning that hasn't got to do with any of that, then by all means.
But I doubt he would have posted anything like that outside of private messages.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


>


Wait, could "liblunshannon" be our dear Gator?
People have been trying to figure out what username he had during GG but no one has been able to, it's safe to think he would have been involved with this group.
I don't suppose you remember by any chance Bryan?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 22, 2022)

oh wait no i found a twitlonger from back then apparently ivy got mad at ralph mocking nyberg because trans unity or something and tried to get his site taken down so ralph oddly enough actually might be in the right in his feud, the person posting it does however mention that ralph is widely known as a pos to the point people are slandering kindly nora and celebrating her ban for being friends with ralph:





						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter




					www.twitlonger.com
				




this person appears to be an old school gunt guard as shes actually crying here about people and i quote "bullying ralph" lmfao bullying the person calling for harassment and financial ruination tactics openly and calling people cucks for wanting anything less hostile than that,





						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter




					www.twitlonger.com
				












						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

archived 19 Jan 2016 17:28:43 UTC




					archive.vn
				











						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

archived 22 Jan 2022 17:17:11 UTC




					archive.vn
				




@Bryan Dunn do you know where i could contact recoveryzero? think i found a site that might be them, id love to see old school gunt guard reaction to his imprisonment to his sex tape to his crying about meigh being finger banged.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 22, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Wait, could "liblunshannon" be our dear Gator?
> People have been trying to figure out what username he had during GG but no one has been able to, it's safe to think he would have been involved with this group.
> I don't suppose you remember by any chance Bryan?


Id say yes most likely shannon gaines is involved in these gay ops logs


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 22, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Wait, could "liblunshannon" be our dear Gator?
> People have been trying to figure out what username he had during GG but no one has been able to, it's safe to think he would have been involved with this group.
> I don't suppose you remember by any chance Bryan?


https://culturalreconquista.com/wiki/liberal-lunacy/ could it be this?  lib=liberal lun=lunacy and her name is shannon gibs


			https://www.minds.com/LibLunShannon/
		


with this its possible shannon is actually a body double/ voice changer covering in to hide the identity of a crippled woman


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 22, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> oh wait no i found a twitlonger from back then apparently ivy got mad at ralph mocking nyberg because trans unity or something and tried to get his site taken down so ralph oddly enough actually might be in the right in his feud, the person posting it does however mention that ralph is widely known as a pos to the point people are slandering kindly nora and celebrating her ban for being friends with ralph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah im doing the exact same thing ur doing and turning stones n posting here for extra hands. I feel genuinely stupid forgetting all these events and not doing this years ago tbh.



Tommy's Mom said:


> Tell us the Ralph story you were going to tell before PPP cut you off.  Don't be a faggot.


Tldr; ralph got drunk and thought he was jordan owen scamming gg outta money and spent years running gay ops against my irl by acting like RightWingWatch n canceling me for “being a nazi”.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Nah im doing the exact same thing ur doing and turning stones n posting here for extra hands. I feel genuinely stupid forgetting all these events and not doing this years ago tbh.


nah years ago ralph wasnt even a small blip, he was just someone trying to lie about being a quick small blip on the internet. i dont blame you for forgetting fucking ivy clover or some random gunt licker, we didnt even have catchy names for them like gunt lickers back then. what a dark time i cant imagine gunt running his mouth and having only "yeah well, ralph retard!" to throw at him instead of a convenient one (massive) size fits all insult that immediately just makes the convo about his grotesque inadequacies. 

it even takes on new meaning so gunt goes from gunt cunt to a thin skinned gunt cunt haver etc.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 22, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> nah years ago ralph wasnt even a small blip, he was just someone trying to lie about being a quick small blip on the internet. i dont blame you for forgetting fucking ivy clover or some random gunt licker, we didnt even have catchy names for them like gunt lickers back then. what a dark time i cant imagine gunt running his mouth and having only "yeah well, ralph retard!" to throw at him instead of a convenient one (massive) size fits all insult that immediately just makes the convo about his grotesque inadequacies.
> 
> it even takes on new meaning so gunt goes from gunt cunt to a thin skinned gunt cunt haver etc.


Found this old interview from 7 years ago with ralph. Its kinda interesting when you compare it to the irc logs 






@Juan But Not Forgotten found two interesting things(regardless of his inability to not guntguard) which was old articles of ralph playing both sides during the acidman fbi events. Whats more interesting is the threads/logs presented contradict everything written in ralphs article about which, is no surprise. Furthermore, @Juan But Not Forgotten literally using TheRalphRetort.com as an actual fucking source to verify that somehow 10,000+ statements in multiple archived thread that  were actively posting during the acidman events and the Slack Ops group IRC chat logs are all invalid due to your anger towards me is not only laughable but is dismissed immediately. You know this though or youd just share those two ralph bullshit articles here since you believe ralph is True & Honest who never lies or runs gay ops or does horrible things(protip: he does. Cope)


Acidman interview by ralph(note: threads archived from gghq and ggrevolt during acidman events contradict nearly every point made and make ralph look like hes covering his ass)









						EXCLUSIVE: TheRalph Interviews /gamergatehq/ Board Owner Acid Man Abo…
					

archived 24 Jan 2016 22:12:38 UTC




					archive.vn
				




@MeltyTW is there a way to find any KiA archives related to the acidman fbi events and ggrevolt with ralph? I found the threads but not kia posts during the events. Im also searching for anything related to Drybones and Thidran as well through JMK archives. Thanks


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> literally using TheRalphRetort.com as an actual fucking source


Yeah, it's not like you are ready to spew anything about Gunt just to have your 5 sec of attention.

You claimed that Ralph was a borderline nazi during GG here and there.




Three months after that you claimed, that Ralph was a leftist during GG. And not so long ago you pushed this shit again.




It's also funny since in that article Ralph was actually defending your schizo ass after you destroyed any credibility you had with Denton leaks, but I am sure he can't be trusted on that too.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 22, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Yeah, it's not like you are ready to spew anything about Gunt just to have your 5 sec of attention.
> 
> You claimed that Ralph was a borderline nazi during GG here and there.
> View attachment 2910320
> ...


Soooo you are shocked that a guy who ran a left-winged tabloid and voted for obama twice would say the Gamer word to his buddies behind closed doors? _Wow you owned me 

Imagine using theralphretort.com to defend ethan ralph_


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> destroyed any credibility you had with Denton leaks,


The fucking Denton leaks
That shit takes me back, I don't care what anyone says, if you weren't invested in either side GG was great entertainment.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 22, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> You claimed that Ralph was a borderline nazi during GG here and there.


hes most famous for denying the holocaust on youtube so id say bryan was probably a bit right about that in retrospect.



Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Three months after that you claimed, that Ralph was a leftist during GG.


thats not really a contradiction since ralph isnt at all rational and therefore can have contradictory opinions that you can them describe as a third party without espousing them and therefore only describing the objective reality that a pigged entity has contradictory and retarded opinions,



Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> It's also funny since in that article Ralph was actually defending your schizo ass


ralph does that all the time, dox people and mess with their kids over a misunderstanding on his part he doubled down on instead of just admitting to a small mistake then using them for clout by  oh so magnanimously offering condolences when theyre already knocked off the perch anyway. i mean he swatted someone then acted like he was so sad for the guy and he doxed and harassed his own paypigs while denying it happened and acting outraged, hes a two faced liar.



Bryan Dunn said:


> @MeltyTW is there a way to find any KiA archives related to the acidman fbi events and ggrevolt with ralph? I found the threads but not kia posts during the events. Im also searching for anything related to Drybones and Thidran as well through JMK archives. Thanks


i only larped as having been involved in gg because i thought ivy was anti gg to gaslight pig i cant help you sorry. fucking crazy that he thinks he contributed shit when most of his time was figuring out to fucking swat his own side and gayop them


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Note: @Sam Losco @AltisticRight I dislike both of you as you do shit jobs as mods and run interference here often at the behest of the content but you are staff here so I need to ask for some assistance in going through all this if possible as well as other users. Its way too much information to break down in one sitting.


Why in the fuck would I help you with anything? 
Oh yeah, let me help Bryan fucking Dunn of all people, look through _ancient_ IRC logs that have already, clearly, been looked through because they've been broken down into titled sections, to find..... something? that may make Ralph look bad from the Gaymergate days. The only way Ralph can look worse right now is if he actually commits murder in a drunken rage.
I don't run interference, I keep Discord faggots like you from turning this place into a fucking wasteland of gay ops.
Kill yourself.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 22, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Why in the fuck would I help you with anything?
> Oh yeah, let me help Bryan fucking Dunn of all people, look through _ancient_ IRC logs that have already, clearly, been looked through because they've been broken down into titled sections, to find..... something? that may make Ralph look bad from the Gaymergate days. The only way Ralph can look worse right now is if he actually commits murder in a drunken rage.
> I don't run interference, I keep Discord faggots like you from turning this place into a fucking wasteland of gay ops.
> Kill yourself.


You are _the _discord faggot tho. Calm down.



A Ghost said:


> bryan buddy gamergate was 7 years ago time to let it go


Gamergate never dies!


----------



## Instapot (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> So is it safe to suggest that Ralph is confirmed now a certified ultra-gay op man who goes as far as to use the FBI to take people out because its about ethics in journalism?


Ralph does wear that FED shirt a lot, and he's always saying he gets paid no matter what.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> This entire show got me interested in looking back up archives from 2014-2016 of ethan ralph behaviors during GG. What I found(and forgot he was directly involved in) was an event known as the FBI swatting of Acidman by GGRevolt.
> 
> Ethan ralph was a very active member of GGrevolt and repeatedly rallied with them to target individuals they deemed problematic to the movement of “taking down SJWs”. In these archived threads is an active discussion of a user who ran a board called “Kotakuinaction” and “gamergatehq” having the FBI directly involved in his business and life due to ralph n ggrevolt doxing and doing false reports of terrorist activities. I am still going through these threads but its a wild ride. How anyone gave ralph a pass after these events is unreal.
> 
> ...


@Jaimas Did any of this come across your radar?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> This entire show got me interested in looking back up archives from 2014-2016 of ethan ralph behaviors during GG. What I found(and forgot he was directly involved in) was an event known as the FBI swatting of Acidman by GGRevolt.
> 
> Ethan ralph was a very active member of GGrevolt and repeatedly rallied with them to target individuals they deemed problematic to the movement of “taking down SJWs”. In these archived threads is an active discussion of a user who ran a board called “Kotakuinaction” and “gamergatehq” having the FBI directly involved in his business and life due to ralph n ggrevolt doxing and doing false reports of terrorist activities. I am still going through these threads but its a wild ride. How anyone gave ralph a pass after these events is unreal.
> 
> ...


"Run interference" really you autistic nimrod? Show your proof, you're going around claiming I'm on Discord when I don't use that thing. Either you're running dumb gayops to stir up more bullshit or you're getting manipulated by the simplest sock accounts because you're a brainlet. 

I'll give you your own thread for this GG stuff, I don't have time read all that rubbish. So Nora (being a teenager at the time) was spiteful, and they ran stupid gayops? Okay, what's new? Perhaps someone can comb through it all, that won't be me.

Okay I just realised something, wasn't Ralph dating some alien-looking stick who liked to self-harm back then? When was that, and did he cheat on her with Nora?


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 22, 2022)

DragoonSierra said:


> @Jaimas Did any of this come across your radar?


Fuck yes, I did. I covered it in detail, but fuck it, a cliff's notes version is in order.

Ralph had a few moments of actual amusement (causing Wu to lose her shit with his mere presence, for one), but was mostly just a fat piece of shit (like he was when he had a fucking meltdown accusing LeoPirate of stealing from him over Leo's coverage of Sarah Nyberg), and while the funniest one was, in my opinion, his war with Brote, Ralph had a deleterious effect on anything and everyone he came into contact with during the Autism Holy War, and he's a major reason KIA became what it is now. 

See, back then, GG was big on the boycott side of things, and Ralphie didn't like this one bit. Ralph wound up getting kicked off KIA for repeatedly personal army requesting and trying to lead attack campaigns against Anti-GGers, and when he was told to fuck off, he took it about as well as Samuel Collingwood Smith - he swore vengeance, and repeatedly doxed and threatened suspected heads of KIA (and their family members), because, in his retarded forebrain, he felt doing this would surely get KIA to come around to his way of thinking that the Anti-GGers needed to be fucking destroyed.

....No, I don't understand his logic, and I don't think anyone who isn't fucking mental like Ralphie boi is _can_.

At around this time, the whole GGRevolt thing was going on - originally intended as an attempt by Antis to corral the worst of GG's castoffs into a box where they could be easily exploited, the inmates quickly overran the asylum, driving out the Anti-GG wardens, and Ralph was a natural fit here, with other spergs of his ilk, such as our old forum favorite, Homer. Because they basically constituted people so autistic that even the GG spergs wanted nothing to do with them, it was an echo chamber of the stupidest possible shit, even by GG standards, and Ralph was a fucking staple there. Almost every mainstay of GGRevolt either has or had an active thread on this website on them, and that's saying a _lot_.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 22, 2022)

Jaimas said:


> Fuck yes, I did. I covered it in detail, but fuck it, a cliff's notes version is in order.
> 
> Ralph had a few moments of actual amusement (causing Wu to lose her shit with his mere presence, for one), but was mostly just a fat piece of shit (like he was when he had a fucking meltdown accusing LeoPirate of stealing from him over Leo's coverage of Sarah Nyberg), and while the funniest one was, in my opinion, his war with Brote, Ralph had a deleterious effect on anything and everyone he came into contact with during the Autism Holy War, and he's a major reason KIA became what it is now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. It ties in the rest of what I found as well and makes complete sense. @Juan But Not Forgotten I think you should walk back acouple of those statements


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jan 22, 2022)

@Bryan Dunn when is the most recent time that you have sworn never to return to this website?

Oh BTW, am I the only one who remembers "King of /pol/ verified it" as a meme meaning "strident yet false info inbound"?

EDIT: 


Bryan Dunn said:


> Ah so its the same IRC logs. Okay so its pretty safe to say these are authentic. Lmfao . @theralph you shouldve never ever been allowed to gain any type of e-celebdom back after these dropped. Im guessing when you hit prison everyone just forgot. Weird how one stream gets all these cogs turning.





Bryan Dunn said:


> Ivy clover was a tranny notyourshield guy. Thats about all I remember tbh.





Bryan Dunn said:


> Nah im doing the exact same thing ur doing and turning stones n posting here for extra hands. I feel genuinely stupid forgetting all these events and not doing this years ago tbh.





Bryan Dunn said:


> Tldr; ralph got drunk and thought he was jordan owen scamming gg outta money and spent years running gay ops against my irl by acting like RightWingWatch n canceling me for “being a nazi”.





Bryan Dunn said:


> Found this old interview from 7 years ago with ralph. Its kinda interesting when you compare it to the irc logs





Bryan Dunn said:


> @Juan But Not Forgotten found two interesting things(regardless of his inability to not guntguard) which was old articles of ralph playing both sides during the acidman fbi events. Whats more interesting is the threads/logs presented contradict everything written in ralphs article about which, is no surprise. Furthermore, @Juan But Not Forgotten literally using TheRalphRetort.com as an actual fucking source to verify that somehow 10,000+ statements in multiple archived thread that  were actively posting during the acidman events and the Slack Ops group IRC chat logs are all invalid due to your anger towards me is not only laughable but is dismissed immediately. You know this though or youd just share those two ralph bullshit articles here since you believe ralph is True & Honest who never lies or runs gay ops or does horrible things(protip: he does. Cope)
> 
> 
> Acidman interview by ralph(note: threads archived from gghq and ggrevolt during acidman events contradict nearly every point made and make ralph look like hes covering his ass)
> ...





Bryan Dunn said:


> You are _the _discord faggot tho. Calm down.





Bryan Dunn said:


> Gamergate never dies!
> View attachment 2910450



Dude. If you're so insistent you need to be here (despite swearing up and down you'd leave, can you at least learn the site's culture? That's four instances of your dumb ass double-posting on a thread that only just hit two pages.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 22, 2022)

MediocreMilt said:


> @Bryan Dunn when is the most recent time that you have sworn never to return to this website?
> 
> Oh BTW, am I the only one who remembers "King of /pol/ verified it" as a meme meaning "strident yet false info inbound"?
> 
> ...


I cant really fake 10k+ posts from 2014-2017 thatw as archived over 6 years ago dawg. Unless u r saying this is a giant 9 year gay op by me which is very flattering


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jan 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Unless u r saying this is a giant 9 year gay op by me which is very flattering


You would be flattered by people calling you gay.

How hard do you cum when Null bullies you?


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 22, 2022)

That GethN7 guy went nuclear


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 22, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Why in the fuck would I help you with anything?
> Oh yeah, let me help Bryan fucking Dunn of all people, look through _ancient_ IRC logs that have already, clearly, been looked through because they've been broken down into titled sections, to find..... something? that may make Ralph look bad from the Gaymergate days. The only way Ralph can look worse right now is if he actually commits murder in a drunken rage.
> I don't run interference, I keep Discord faggots like you from turning this place into a fucking wasteland of gay ops.
> Kill yourself.



Just ban him and move on with your day. All this dude does it take up space and energy where he isn't wanted.


----------



## Marche (Jan 23, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Wait, could "liblunshannon" be our dear Gator?


Na pretty sure It was that cripple chick who used to orbit him, no idea if she still does. 

One gayop Ralph did with these people was go after a guy whos girlfriend committed suicide by train and they spammed train victims and trains at him on twitter making new accounts when blocked.  He was also in contact with Gay Milo at the time who basically dropped all contact with him after that shit went down.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Thanks for this. It ties in the rest of what I found as well and makes complete sense. @Juan But Not Forgotten I think you should walk back acouple of those statements


Here is what I'm gonna say. Since you deleted all the videos from your channel, don't seem to come back to YT and all your activity for the last two years was either socking here or trying to get a couple of seconds at spotlight by either running some embarrassingly retarded yet fittingly homosexual operations against Gunt, like your totally real boxing match that you now desperately try to sweep under the rug or calling his ex-associates to sperg like a half-brother of Ross, your thread doesn't belong in Internet Famous anymore. Since you are nothing more than Gunt's orbiter at this point, it belongs here, especially considering the fact that you spend all your time here anyway.

@AltisticRight @Sam Losco what do you think?


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Here is what I'm gonna say. Since you deleted all the videos from your channel, don't seem to come back to YT and all your activity for the last two years was either socking here or trying to get a couple of seconds at spotlight by either running some embarrassingly retarded yet fittingly homosexual operations against Gunt, like your totally real boxing match that you now desperately try to sweep under the rug or calling his ex-associates to sperg like a half-brother of Ross, your thread doesn't belong in Internet Famous anymore. Since you are nothing more than Gunt's orbiter at this point, it belongs here, especially considering the fact that you spend all your time here anyway.
> 
> @AltisticRight @Sam Losco what do you think?


God please no.
Also this isn't really the place to make the argument as neither of could move the thread here anyway. We could move it out but not in.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 23, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> God please no.
> Also this isn't really the place to make the argument as neither of could move the thread here anyway. We could move it out but not in.


I know, I just decided to ask you first, since you have to deal with him, his socks and his discord gay buddies here anyway. But like I've said this is literally all he does at this point, so moving his thread here like Warski's  wouldn't be something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> I know, I just decided to ask you first, since you have to deal with him, his socks and his discord gay buddies here anyway. But like I've said this is literally all he does at this point, so moving his thread here like Warski's  wouldn't be something out of the ordinary.


Yeah you have a point, I just don't like it. If it gets moved here, then whatever. I'll sweep it like any other thread.


----------



## z0mb0 (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Gamergate never dies!
> View attachment 2910450


1. your all faggots for participating in and bringing up gg.
2. Didn't goose work for ralph way back when when not fucking with ralph?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Apologies the users name is @GethN7 if you can explain this medium and about ralph buying soambots on IRC chats to flood sites with his gaslight shit thatd be kino! Thank you


I'll see if I can ask him. I know someone who has contact with him still


----------



## Keranu (Jan 23, 2022)

This is the kind of shit I love to read. Big kudos to the genetic freak @Bryan Dunn .

We've said it before, Ethan Ralph has always been a massive paranoid, egotistical douchebag. As Bryan noted, it's astonishing how much people ignored Ralph's antics before the Pillstream and Simpgate.

What I'd really love to see though is pre-gamer gate Ralph. There has got to be bounds of embarrassing online activity that we have yet to find. I imagine much of it is political, back when Ralph was openly left wing. If only we could locate any usernames he's abandoned.

Is there anyone online that even knew Ralph before Gamergate? It's truly a dark age. This fat retard had to have been sperging on message boards in the 2000's or trying to monetize his journalism.


----------



## z0mb0 (Jan 23, 2022)

Keranu said:


> We've said it before, Ethan Ralph has always been a massive paranoid, egotistical douchebag. As Bryan noted, it's astonishing how much people ignored Ralph's antics before the Pillstream and Simpgate.


Well, there was ED fucking with him about the old ralph killed a girl behind an arbys bit along with his og dick pick leak. The i wanna say bwc taking vague hey wouldn't it be funny to fuck with these people over here type shit, wildgoose doxing him when he was a contributor on the ralphs site, peacefully sunset the Pitbull menaces event and of course ralph being the only southern wigger going to jail for failure to hit a woman.  That's just the pre jail run not counting the milo's mercer backed shit with imc and launching Candice Owens. It's not that people didn't pay attention it's that there were better trash fires to watch.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Here is what I'm gonna say. Since you deleted all the videos from your channel, don't seem to come back to YT and all your activity for the last two years was either socking here or trying to get a couple of seconds at spotlight by either running some embarrassingly retarded yet fittingly homosexual operations against Gunt, like your totally real boxing match that you now desperately try to sweep under the rug or calling his ex-associates to sperg like a half-brother of Ross, your thread doesn't belong in Internet Famous anymore. Since you are nothing more than Gunt's orbiter at this point, it belongs here, especially considering the fact that you spend all your time here anyway.
> 
> @AltisticRight @Sam Losco what do you think?


He said on the "Fuck Ralph Festival" that he will consider travelling to Ralph's smelly crackshack to initiate the fight.
I'm sure we're all looking forward to that and I'm sure it'll totally happen.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jan 23, 2022)

This thread legitimately could have been a decent resource for people. Instead you just couldn't stop yourself from smearing shit all over the walls and then got mad at the building managers because they wouldn't let you smear shit on the walls.

People have been banned for far, _far _less.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 23, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> He said on the "Fuck Ralph Festival" that he will consider travelling to Ralph's smelly crackshack to initiate the fight.
> I'm sure we're all looking forward to that and I'm sure it'll totally happen.


He said he will file all that shit by January 4th or 5th, but when I told him to go to Ralph's place, give him papers and film himself doing it, so there would be no way for him to cheat, the following things have happened:

He claimed that I'm actually CRP.
Same day tried to intimidate me with an IP from leaks that happened two years ago, which you can find on this very forum and which kinda doesn't go with me being CRP, since IP is from Denmark.
But the funniest thing happened weeks later when this faggot claimed that I told him to kill Ralph and he won't do this (original post was jannied from DSP board, sorry, but I quoted that part)
This faggot couldn't keep up with his own deadline. He won't do shit, because he does it for attention.

But back on topic, what's your thoughts about throwing him to the rest of Gunt's orbiters?


----------



## NaggotFigger (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> He said he will file all that shit by January 4th or 5th, but when I told him to go to Ralph's place, give him papers and film himself doing it, so there would be no way for him to cheat, the following things have happened:
> 
> He claimed that I'm actually CRP.
> Same day tried to intimidate me with an IP from leaks that happened two years ago, which you can find on this very forum and which kinda doesn't go with me being CRP, since IP is from Denmark.
> ...


What a fucking idiot he is. I think in my opinion, he should also be thrown into the Gunt's orbiters category.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> But back on topic, what's your thoughts about throwing him to the rest of Gunt's orbiters?


Depends on the bigger jannies. My response is "nahhh". 
Since Warski's got pulled out of here, I think Bryan can stay out as well.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 23, 2022)

Jaimas said:


> Fuck yes, I did. I covered it in detail, but fuck it, a cliff's notes version is in order.
> 
> Ralph had a few moments of actual amusement (causing Wu to lose her shit with his mere presence, for one), but was mostly just a fat piece of shit (like he was when he had a fucking meltdown accusing LeoPirate of stealing from him over Leo's coverage of Sarah Nyberg), and while the funniest one was, in my opinion, his war with Brote, Ralph had a deleterious effect on anything and everyone he came into contact with during the Autism Holy War, and he's a major reason KIA became what it is now.
> 
> ...


Man had I known this I probably wouldnt have hated the guy sooner. He really did embrace cancel culture back then. Getting cancelled couldnt have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 23, 2022)

Whether or not the content of the OP is worthwhile, the fact that Bryan "I like it when you call me gay" Dunn's name is on it makes the thread's intent more about him than the information.


----------



## El Goblina (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Ivy clover was a tranny notyourshield guy. Thats about all I remember tbh.


Never recalled tranny stuff come out of IvyClover. Might have just been gay/female/brown. Ivy was one of GG Hug Patrol's more prolific members. Might have been ESL. I remember Ivy's opinions were rare but generally pretty centred. If the account was intentionally run as Tachikoma LARP, I wouldn't have been remotely surprised.



> Im also searching for anything related to Drybones and Thidran as well through JMK archives.


For Thidran, you're going to want #burgersandfries logs. That's where he's most active. There were, appropriately, many side-channels off #bnf where "proper" discussion happened. #bnf was just the GG gangbang central. For Drybones, that's all Twitter. You're most likely going to get nothing for either. Drybones' opsec is good. Thidran's is... beyond mine when I give a hoot. That's rare.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 23, 2022)

Keranu said:


> This is the kind of shit I love to read. Big kudos to the genetic freak @Bryan Dunn .
> 
> We've said it before, Ethan Ralph has always been a massive paranoid, egotistical douchebag. As Bryan noted, it's astonishing how much people ignored Ralph's antics before the Pillstream and Simpgate.
> 
> ...


The only thing I can add to his pre-gg days was his Ralphretort.com site was very much a left-wing tabloid site and during the second obama campaign he ran heavy for obama and shit all over mccain. Not sure about anything else really.



Paddy O' Furniture said:


> This thread legitimately could have been a decent resource for people. Instead you just couldn't stop yourself from smearing shit all over the walls and then got mad at the building managers because they wouldn't let you smear shit on the walls.
> 
> People have been banned for far, _far _less.


The thread was created by the mod Altisticright so that people like Juan can smear shit on the wall instead of discuss things found out of interest from the F ralph fest. I never intended this to be the case but as usual, the staff here prove my statements correct when I say that are shit mods who play interference here at the expense of the content. Too much petty bias and fuckery. Its annoying but thats the subforum i guess.


Uncle Warren said:


> Whether or not the content of the OP is worthwhile, the fact that Bryan "I like it when you call me gay" Dunn's name is on it makes the thread's intent more about him than the information.


ya wasnt my intention for them to do this at all. Apologies for it.



dak said:


> Never recalled tranny stuff come out of IvyClover. Might have just been gay/female/brown. Ivy was one of GG Hug Patrol's more prolific members. Might have been ESL. I remember Ivy's opinions were rare but generally pretty centred. If the account was intentionally run as Tachikoma LARP, I wouldn't have been remotely surprised.
> 
> For Thidran, you're going to want #burgersandfries logs. That's where he's most active. There were, appropriately, many side-channels off #bnf where "proper" discussion happened. #bnf was just the GG gangbang central. For Drybones, that's all Twitter. You're most likely going to get nothing for either. Drybones' opsec is good. Thidran's is... beyond mine when I give a hoot. That's rare.



Is there any logs of this? Wasnt ralph involved in the original leaks from Zoey quinn on Burgersnfries?


----------



## El Goblina (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Is there any logs of this? Wasnt ralph involved in the original leaks from Zoey quinn on Burgersnfries?


Could be, I don't know. I'd credit 4chan before Gunt tho. I did GG on the Twitter front. ZQs nudes were not hard to get. She was a Suicide Girl and had them available professionally. Literally anyone with a credit card...


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> I never intended this to be the case but as usual


Yeah, but somehow it always happens, not because you are a sperg, but because people are just bound to make you look like one.



Bryan Dunn said:


> The only thing I can add to his pre-gg days was his Ralphretort.com site was very much a left-wing tabloid site and during the second obama campaign he ran heavy for obama and shit all over mccain. Not sure about anything else really.


It's as reliable as "I totally introduced Jade to Jim".


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Yeah, but somehow it always happens, not because you are a sperg, but because people are just bound to make you look like one.
> 
> 
> It's as reliable as "I totally introduced Jade to Jim".


Fuck off and stop shitting all over the floor with ur diaherra about me u jaded pedo defending niggerfaggot demark crp lookin cuckold. If u want my outline so bad ask null to unlock my messaging and ill fucking send u dick pics everyday til ur eyes bleed. U can go one thread where it has nothing to do with me or the stupid shit u hate about me, and not shit it all up.

U want to help? Find more threads ralph wrote that he deleted or disappeared. U found two and tried to guntguard with them like a dumbass. Find some more to compare active logs to see if they all match up.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> U want to help?


I am not a therapist, but I think you can't be helped at this point. 



Bryan Dunn said:


> Find more threads ralph wrote that he deleted or disappeared.


Who the fuck cares about the shit from GG days, especially now, when Ralph does stupid shit every month? I wouldn't care if you were the one who swatted that nobody. And if you are going to use threads as a proof of something, you are even more retarded than I thought.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Who the fuck cares about the shit from GG days,


People digging up forgotten or lost shit of proof ralph runs ops and does fucked shit since then. This is about ralph and his gg days nothing else. Stop guntguarding and fuck off


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> People digging up forgotten or lost shit of proof ralph runs ops and does fucked shit since then.


Like one when you claimed that Ralph and then me are trying to call CPS on you? I'll say it again - no one fucking cares.



Bryan Dunn said:


> This is about ralph


Says Bryan Dunn, who used this very website to deal with his gay e-grudges. Fuck, even your very first post here was about Ralph.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Like one when you claimed that Ralph and then me are trying to call CPS on you? I'll say it again - no one fucking cares.
> 
> 
> Says Bryan Dunn, who used this very website to deal with his gay e-grudges. Fuck, even your very first post here was about Ralph.


You did do those things and ralph did them too with gator and had a show laughing about the results. Guntguarding should get u immediately banned,


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> You did do those things


Prove that CPS even visited you, you moron. If they did, it was probably because your neighbours noticed how good of a father you are, since I doubt your spergery is limited by the internet.


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Jan 23, 2022)

Is KoP mentally ill or something? I just get schizo vibes from that dude when I hear him speak. Maybe extremely bi-polar or something? Just just jumps from topic to topic with seemingly no transition. Kind of like "word salad" that schizos do. I trust nothing this guy ever says because I feel it's made up from his own personal reality that nobody else is aware of or participates in.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 23, 2022)

Baldur's Revenge said:


> Is KoP mentally ill or something? I just get schizo vibes from that dude when I hear him speak. Maybe extremely bi-polar or something? Just just jumps from topic to topic with seemingly no transition. Kind of like "word salad" that schizos do. I trust nothing this guy ever says because I feel it's made up from his own personal reality that nobody else is aware of or participates in.


Yes he is, very much so. This dude has been banned probably hundreds of times. He would make a sock, get discovered quickly because he has a distinct style of schizo posting, the sock would get banned or merged into his main account. Rinse and repeat. Null even sent him a C&D once trying to get him to go away. He finally just gave up and unbanned his named account, but he still socks. 
And the great thing is this crazy person has a kid he can fuck up as well. Oh and his dad is a pedo.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> You did do those things and ralph did them too with gator and had a show laughing about the results. Guntguarding should get u immediately banned,






Come on, buddy.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 23, 2022)

DragoonSierra said:


> Man had I known this I probably wouldnt have hated the guy sooner. He really did embrace cancel culture back then. Getting cancelled couldnt have happened to a nicer guy.


Yeah, about that.

I will always give due time to making fun of someone like Ralph because the dude _perpetually_ asks for it. Even when he does something good or interesting, his own massive ego and incapacity to accept when he's wrong endlessly leads him down the path of lolcowdom, and he fucks up everything he comes into contact with. He's got the usual unholy combination of cow traits, where he's easy to offend, impossible to appease, and unable to read people in any capacity. By far the most lolcow-worthy thing he does is that he'll talk a good game about shit-talking someone who screwed him openly, then jump right back into bed with them with absolutely no self-awareness to help with whatever insane scheme jumps into his head, and that will never _not_ be entertaining to break down.

However, I can't help but notice that our boy Dunn in this thread doing a bit of a victory lap, and while I won't deny him that opportunity, it does offer us an interesting chance to compare and contrast, because in a few ways, they're quite similar, albeit with fundamental differences, so let's discuss that, because I personally find it very interesting.

Dunn got exiled from GG for many of the same reasons Ralph found himself unwelcome. He made excessive personal army requests, constantly went on the offensive when it was clear that the likes of KIA were _never_ going to go along with it, and kept dragging people around him into the shitstorm while constantly making god-awful, mockery-worthy takes like the one he made on Jim's show that now lives in infamy.

You can, at face value, argue that they're cut from the same cloth - but they're not, and the proof, as we say, is in the pudding, or in this case, in the response to their fuck-ups.

Ralph, when he fucked things up, escalated, conducting the most lolcow-worthy of all lolcow behaviors and triggering an *Autism* C*ascade *- an incident in which a cow fucks up, tries to bury or mitigate the fuck-up, and in the process, fucks up again, becoming effectively a self-sustaining nuclear reaction of failure and hilarity as they then try to bury or mitigate _that_ fuck-up. Usually a cow realizes that shit's not working around the second or third rotation, but Ralph didn't, and that's part of what makes him so entertaining.

Dunn, when he fucked up on Jim's show, did mostly the opposite. He took some time and reflected. Still did some lolcow behavior along the way (because of course he did), but he didn't double down on it like Ralph did. In so doing, he took that brave first step towards becoming less of or even not a Lolcow, and while he's still been lolcowing it up, indicating he's probably not going to master it the way a rare few have, the fact that he was able to do it at all means he may not be destined for the same fate as the Mighty Gunt.

Will it stick? Probably not, you're on the Farms. You've seen how this goes. But it's interesting to think about.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 23, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Yes he is, very much so. This dude has been banned probably hundreds of times. He would make a sock, get discovered quickly because he has a distinct style of schizo posting, the sock would get banned or merged into his main account. Rinse and repeat. Null even sent him a C&D once trying to get him to go away. He finally just gave up and unbanned his named account, but he still socks.
> And the great thing is this crazy person has a kid he can fuck up as well. Oh and his dad is a pedo.


U keep proving my point of being a shit mod playing interference to hurt content. Keep ruining shit up and see how quick u lose that staff privilege


----------



## A Ghost (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> U keep proving my point of being a shit mod playing interference to hurt content.


im not really sure what content your aiming for? old gamergate stuff no one cares about isn't really content


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> U keep proving my point of being a shit mod playing interference to hurt content. Keep ruining shit up and see how quick u lose that staff privilege


*you


----------



## dillybars (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan is just mad Ethan is dabbing on him.
2 kids, 2 hoes, 2 Portugal. Deal with if King of Poz. Such a mung


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 23, 2022)

By the way, we are treating this thread as Dunns containment thread in the Gunt board. It will be lightly jannied so feel free to shit on him as much as you want here.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 23, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> By the way, we are treating this thread as Dunns containment thread in the Gunt board. It will be lightly jannied so feel free to shit on him as much as you want here.





Bryan Dunn said:


> U keep proving my point of being a shit mod playing interference to hurt content. Keep ruining shit up and see how quick u lose that staff privilege


i think you should probably just give up trying to do anything here, whats going to keep happening is youll say "oh i found a thing where ethan ate a trash donught in gamergate" and either someone will get you unduly mad or someone will get really fucking mad and get aggro instead of just saying they dont care or find it idiotic or theyll see a possible hole and rage out and youll rage out and theyll get all the support right or wrong because kiwifarms hates you. 

as far as i can tell you tried to give info and juan just starting ranting about your past in full and you being a faggot because he thought some things were wrong or not adding up and it spiraled into you fighting them, the usual people who want to dunk on you, and now local mods. id stick to dropping info on streams or giving the info to streamers instead because then you get it out to more viewers, you have connections, and you dont have to put with trying to defend decades of internet slap fights and "YOU WERE AUTISTIC ON THIS POINT HERE IN THIS SPERGSTREAM IN AUGHT NINE ANSWER TEN YEARS OF SHIT BRYAN" .

you might think "thats bullshit i didnt even do anything these times vs those times" maybe youre right but youre not making headway here and its time to accept youre simply not going to. i was mildly interested in your latest info but the truth is someone like juan can just more easily disrupt your info and bury it here vs elsewhere, doesnt matter if theyre a gunt guard i dont really care and you ascribing motivations to people isnt helping. truth is some people just hate you for varying reasons including just because youre sanctioned to hate by mods and people wont really consider it derailing or alogging. 

you might still be able to mess with ralph but you gotta take a different route besides trying to round the square peg. its not going to work, label them gunt guard if you want, label them useless spergs who wont be able to use the majesty that is bryan effectively against ralph (lol) however you want to frame it or what takeaways you get from the fact of the matter but its time to accept this place isnt going to be useful for you.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 23, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> i think you should probably just give up trying to do anything here, whats going to keep happening is youll say "oh i found a thing where ethan ate a trash donught in gamergate" and either someone will get you unduly mad or someone will get really fuck mad and get aggro instead of just saying they dont care or find it idiotic or theyll see a possible hole and rage out and youll rage out and theyll get all the support right or wrong because kiwifarms hates you.
> 
> as far as i can tell you tried to give info and juan just starting ranting about your past in full and you being a faggot because he thought some things were wrong or not adding up and it spiraled into you fighting them, the usual people who want to dunk on you, and now local mods. id stick to dropping info on streams or giving the info to streamers instead because then you get it out to more viewers, you have connections, and you dont have to put with trying to defend decades of internet slap fights and "YOU WERE AUTISTIC ON THIS POINT HERE IN THIS SPERGSTREAM IN AUGHT NINE ANSWER TEN YEARS OF SHIT BRYAN" .
> 
> ...


Fair. I didnt want a thread made originally bc of this very issue and wasnt looking for all this nonsense but ur right 100% sadly.


----------



## Barbarus (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> People digging up forgotten or lost shit of proof ralph runs ops and does fucked shit since then. This is about ralph and his gg days nothing else. Stop guntguarding and fuck off


No one gives a fuck, no one certainly gives a shit about gamergate outside of you fucking cows. We all know he does gay ops and flags and no one really cares and thinks he is a faggot anyway. There is actually no difference between you and ralph, you're both retards that refuse to go away, major pussies and filled with enough shit to fill a tanker. This is just some jab to get something in on ralph as you have the chance to and its popular to dunk on him, it's pussy shit


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Apologies the users name is @GethN7 if you can explain this medium and about ralph buying soambots on IRC chats to flood sites with his gaslight shit thatd be kino! Thank you


Geth ain't comin back. He was outed as a loli foot enthusiast and had a total meltdown demanding Josh delete his account. He had such bad opsec people were able to link his anime feet wiki profile to his "Christ Centered Gamer" blog to his dox and pictures of his mom. 
https://gethn7.blogspot.com/2020/06/farewell-to-kiwi-farms-for-good-this.html
https://gethn7.blogspot.com/2020/06/having-left-kiwi-farms-addendum.html
All in all a fine Gamergay alumni just like you, who loved moralfagging and writing big retarded essays just like you.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 23, 2022)

Terrorist said:


> Geth ain't comin back. He was outed as a loli foot enthusiast and had a total meltdown demanding Josh delete his account. He had such bad opsec people were able to link his anime feet wiki profile to his "Christ Centered Gamer" blog to his dox and pictures of his mom.
> https://gethn7.blogspot.com/2020/06/farewell-to-kiwi-farms-for-good-this.html
> https://gethn7.blogspot.com/2020/06/having-left-kiwi-farms-addendum.html
> All in all a fine Gamergay alumni just like you, who loved moralfagging and writing big retarded essays just like you.


Ya idk fam i just wanted outlines not pedo loli shit  that’s unfortunate at least his medium still existed to verify the logs


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jan 23, 2022)

Hm, I'd thought that maybe the waning of whatever popularity Ralph had was what turned him into the petty vindictive shadow of a human being he is now, but I suppose people never really change.



Sam Losco said:


> Yes he is, very much so. This dude has been banned probably hundreds of times. He would make a sock, get discovered quickly because he has a distinct style of schizo posting, the sock would get banned or merged into his main account. Rinse and repeat. Null even sent him a C&D once trying to get him to go away. He finally just gave up and unbanned his named account, but he still socks.
> And the great thing is this crazy person has a kid he can fuck up as well. Oh and his dad is a pedo.


Speaking of which, @MeltyTW isn't a Dunn sock is it? They both structure their writing very similarly aside from surface level differences in capitalization, they use similar word choice, and they both format their hyperlinks in the same specific way. Melty has also never posted anywhere except the Ralph subforum

Plus the conversation between the two really sounds like Dunn just talking to himself, and Melty almost never uses casual conversational transitions (nah, yeah, etc) in any other posts except the ones here talking with Dunn.

I'm very sorry for comparing you to Bryan Dunn if I'm mistaken, Melty. Nobody deserves that. But I'm not sure I'm mistaken.



Jaimas said:


> Two completely different worlds.


Internet clout obsessed chubby white guys with kids they don't take care of who instead spend their time attaching themselves to whatever movements or ideologies they think will provide the most social advantage and raging about what people online say about them, who then proceed to break down into white trash threats of physical violence whenever they're challenged.

They both claim to hate Kiwi Farms and Josh but can't seem to stay away and who like to accuse people they don't like of being pedophiles (like Dunn did with @BSV, according to his thread) who both worship Metokur.

I guess it comes down to context. Ethan Ralph's case of narcissistic personality disorder is definitely worse than Dunn's is; from the viewpoint of all of us follow asylum inmates maybe that's enough to say they're dissimilar, but I'd imagine from the viewpoint of the average person that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Bepis (Jan 23, 2022)

Unfortunately all I remember about Ralph back then that wasn't already mentioned is his one-sided feud with Mark, the guy running the video game board. There was somebody in the GG threads there referred to as Ralphshill, and likely just Ralph himself. He would go in there and spam links to every new piece on The Ralph Retort, until his URLs got wordfiltered to the same thing as kotaku etc. A few old tweets from Ralph on the matter when it happened:

https://archive.fo/y4Kz8 Ralph is upset his links are wordfiltered
https://archive.fo/KmCeY Ralph thinks the second GamerGate board (the first one got wiped, though I don't remember the exact events leading up to it) exists to a-log him
https://archive.fo/ny64k Ralph backs an alternative to /v/ that never ended up going anywhere.
https://archive.fo/2rSQN A lovely facial expression.
There's a ton more but it's mostly just angry pig squeals.


MediocreMilt said:


> Oh BTW, am I the only one who remembers "King of /pol/ verified it" as a meme meaning "strident yet false info inbound"?


Pepperidge Farm remembers


----------



## Sprate Header (Jan 23, 2022)

@Bryan Dunn not sure how useful this advice would be to someone like you, but if you want to post information, why not just do it and ignore people poking you? Seems pretty easy to me.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 23, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> I'm very sorry for comparing you to Bryan Dunn if I'm mistaken, Melty. Nobody deserves that. But I'm not sure I'm mistaken.


i actually dont blame you at all because bryan actually is just me if the obsession with ralph was genuine schizo hate instead of psychotic entertainment, at some point the line becomes blurry to non existent and any illegal finger gestures or kind words of encouragement made by this account should 100 percent legally and morally fall to the blame of bryan. 



Sprate Header said:


> @Bryan Dunn not sure how useful this advice would be to someone like you, but if you want to post information, why not just do it and ignore people poking you? Seems pretty easy to me.


and pick the beta option? gotta go RELPHA and own them alogs.


----------



## Tommy's Mom (Jan 23, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> By the way, we are treating this thread as Dunns containment thread in the Gunt board. It will be lightly jannied so feel free to shit on him as much as you want here.


Sir!  I don't think this man can be contained!  Sir!


----------



## El Goblina (Jan 23, 2022)

Tommy's Mom said:


> Sir!  I don't think this man can be contained!  Sir!


Don't worry, ma'am. I'm from the Internet.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 23, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> I guess it comes down to context. Ethan Ralph's case of narcissistic personality disorder is definitely worse than Dunn's is; from the viewpoint of all of us follow asylum inmates maybe that's enough to say they're dissimilar, but I'd imagine from the viewpoint of the average person that wouldn't be the case.


Well, yeah, but this is the Farms.

No shit too minor, as we say.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 23, 2022)

I don't see "journalist" written anywhere on you, why the fuck are you caring about GamerGate in 2022?


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 23, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> By the way, we are treating this thread as Dunns containment thread in the Gunt board. It will be lightly jannied so feel free to shit on him as much as you want here.


Very guntguard of you


----------



## byuu (Jan 23, 2022)

Who was the most irrelevant clout chaser in GG: Bryan Dunn or Ethan Ralph?


----------



## thismanlies (Jan 23, 2022)

byuu said:


> Who was the most irrelevant clout chaser in GG: Bryan Dunn or Ethan Ralph?


Bryan Dunn, easily. Ralph managed to squeeze a funny moment or two out of John Flynt. The only thing Bryan Dunn did was suck dicks.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 23, 2022)

This thread was created because you were trying to shit up the Kino Kasino stream thread with your incessant homosexuality. GooberGate had absolutely nothing to do with PPP/Warski and Ralph. You brought it up out of no where, imebcile. 

I found you to be needlessly spergy, annoying at times and easily baitable but never really cared. I thought some of the mods and people baiting you were equally guilty. It all changed the moment I got a broom, HRT, and had to deal with your autism once. Why are you still socking? That whatever Ghostride account is obviously yours. 

Now if you want to keep the thread on point:
- stop taking bait, ignore it 
- no one cares about your antics 
- find/share the stuff to laugh at Ralph 
It's not hard, but you will not take this advice. Bryan has been broomed over 109 times but it's the mods running interference and members being meanies, cope.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 23, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> This thread was created because you were trying to shit up the Kino Kasino stream thread with your incessant homosexuality. GooberGate had absolutely nothing to do with PPP/Warski and Ralph. You brought it up out of no where, imebcile.
> 
> I found you to be needlessly spergy, annoying at times and easily baitable but never really cared. I thought some of the mods and people baiting you were equally guilty. It all changed the moment I got a broom, HRT, and had to deal with your autism once. Why are you still socking? That whatever Ghostride account is obviously yours.
> 
> ...


Ya okay dad


----------



## thismanlies (Jan 23, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Bryan has been broomed over 109 times but it's the mods running interference and members being meanies, cope.


109 times? KF Jannies must have the patience of Buddhist monks to put up with that kind of autism.


----------



## AnnLurker (Jan 24, 2022)

There is a reason the OperationUV people stayed away from all you Gator faggots.  We just wanted the FCC to tell these fuckers they needed to disclose and by god we fucking did it. 
Our job done, the actual core of people that gave a shit left like any actual group should and let the festering hatchet wound that was Jim and his cohorts rot on the vine as they circle jerked over the culture wars and e celeb status.  How's that Fox interview going Dunn? How about that secret Denton shit?  How about that knife death threat?

Yeah, you are full of shit just like ol Ralph and Wu.  Go back to masturbating about how much you actually didn't do.


----------



## Kacho (Jan 30, 2022)

Ralph's style of writing and the skull logos he used on Ralph Retort always made me imagine he was a total wigger and not 400 pound trailer trash.


----------



## Christorian X (Jan 30, 2022)

Kacho said:


> Ralph's style of writing and the skull logos he used on Ralph Retort always made me imagine he was a total wigger and not 400 pound trailer trash.


The two are not mutually exclusive...


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 31, 2022)

byuu said:


> Who was the most irrelevant clout chaser in GG: Bryan Dunn or Ethan Ralph?


Bryan, of course. Whatever Ralph was doing back then, it didn't ruin his credibility as hard as Denton Leaks ruined Bryan's. He literally jumped on the GG bandwagon only to completely ruin himself two months after. He threw a hissy fit after it all turned out to be fake, called himself "the face of consumer revolt" and promised to leave forever, only to jump back on it in a couple of weeks later i.e. what he does with this very website. Bryan was so irrelevant, then when I asked people who were following GG shitshow back in the day about his involvement, all they could recall were two things - Denton Leaks fuck-up and the recording where he lusts for Denny's cock. Mostly the recording.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Mar 27, 2022)

@#KillAllPedos As per my last post when you were providing some deep lore on ralphs only ever forum ran. I suggested to you some funny moments in the ralphamale life during 2014-2015 known as the BroTeamPill vs Gunt n Nora arc.
*(Sidenote: this wouldve been posted in the same thread you provided earlier but the jannies block me whenever I post regardless of whether its off topic or breaking rules or causing a problem so apologies for posting this is a somewhat other topic. Jannies should stop powermodding)*

Let me set the stage here. Ethan ralph and Nora are starting to form a fun little partnership of autism and gay ops in various skypegroups n IRCs. Ive previously posted about these findings awhile ago but this *pastebin provides damning evidence to suggest that both Nora and Ralph were doing very bad things to anyone who questioned his website or narrative of events.*

This leads us to Broteampill. Broteampill is a youtuber who covered game reviews and other oddities at the time in a similar manner to a shock jockey radio show would cover things. It was mostly entertaining and harmless with a focus on video game jokes and more. Think Civvie meets Gamegrumps circa jontron era. BroTeamPill had an issue with ralph doing various retarded things in the name of gamergate while simultaneously shitting all over everyone else in the room, so he would make jokes about these events. Ralphs response to these jokes was to threaten to sue him into the ground lol.



This would lead broteampill to mock ralph more by pointing out his websites alexa standing on clicks and views. At this time during ralphs e-career he made 90% of his money off adsense via his website. Him fucking with various people in gay ops cause him to lose that adsense. He would not react kindly to anyone mocking him at this low point.


This would lead to that pastebin I posted earlier above  being found by GGrevolt and everyone skimming over it. What Broteampill found out was that Nora was allegedly posting CP and associated with a pedophile privately. This was brought up in tweets by others and that led to both Nora and Ralph sperging the fuck out and demanding broteampill be ruined.



If you notice in Noras tweets some wigger-like talking points then you are correct in assuming that it was most likely Ralph using her twitter account to argue.

Broteampill would continue to mock and ignore ralph n nora by simply calling them pedos or pedo defenders. Even during ralphs older streams people would continue to bring these claims up in his chat.


Sadly. Most of the old killstream vods when seattle4truth and John Michael Kelly were the cohosts are gone and only screencaps here n there exist. Right at the tipping point of all these allegations coming out happened, ralph goes to jail and everyone moves on or forgets about this entire arc.

I find it very odd people to this day still claim Nora was just a normie british chick completely out of the loop on who and what ralph is but I guess thats par the course if you werent there to experience these events.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 4, 2022)

hey, babe

Ivy Clover was mentioned the fantastic Kingpin Ethan hosted. What's the deal of Ivy Clover cucking Metokur over ?


----------



## Fslur (Apr 4, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> hey, babe
> 
> Ivy Clover was mentioned the fantastic Kingpin Ethan hosted. What's the deal of Ivy Clover cucking Metokur over ?


Ralph thanked Ivy Clover for all the sex she gave Jim. Said “Is he going to leak her nudes?” When no one knows who Ivy is, and if nudes do leak obviously revenge porn distributer wants to make it look like Jim did it.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 4, 2022)

Ralph is convinced that Ivy Clover is @MeltyTW.

Just as he was convinced that our mensch @Perspicacity with a name the rage pig cannot pronounce was PPP.

Ralph is the dullest (and shortest) crayon in the box.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 4, 2022)

I completely forgot this thread existed. Thanks for the reminder. As such, I've undeleted the ancient lore post @Bryan Dunn posted in the completely unrelated legal docs thread and moved it here. It's right above, from Mar 27th. Bryan, this is your containment thread for dredging up Gaymergate bullshit no one cares about.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 4, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ralph is convinced that Ivy Clover is @MeltyTW.
> 
> Just as he was convinced that our mensch @Perspicacity with a name the rage pig cannot pronounce is PPP.
> 
> Ralph is the dullest (and shortest) crayon in the box.


that reminds me people use he for ivy. is ivy ftm? if thats the case might be why he thinks its me i guess


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 4, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> that reminds me people use he for ivy. is ivy ftm? if thats the case might be why he thinks its me i guess


I suppose a clover looks like the starfish of a just 18 highschool girl.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Apr 5, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> I completely forgot this thread existed. Thanks for the reminder. As such, I've undeleted the ancient lore post @Bryan Dunn posted in the completely unrelated legal docs thread and moved it here. It's right above, from Mar 27th. Bryan, this is your containment thread for dredging up Gaymergate bullshit no one cares about.


Thank you


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 5, 2022)

Baldur's Revenge said:


> Is KoP mentally ill or something? I just get schizo vibes from that dude when I hear him speak. Maybe extremely bi-polar or something? Just just jumps from topic to topic with seemingly no transition. Kind of like "word salad" that schizos do. I trust nothing this guy ever says because I feel it's made up from his own personal reality that nobody else is aware of or participates in.


Extremely so. He also has a humiliation fetish.


----------



## Marche (Apr 6, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> hey, babe
> 
> Ivy Clover was mentioned the fantastic Kingpin Ethan hosted. What's the deal of Ivy Clover cucking Metokur over ?


I don't remember shit about them from GG since he wasnt in my circle of retards, I always assumed it was just a guy pretending to be a chick and one day they just flatout dropped off the internet like many people did during GG.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 6, 2022)

That slap fight was interesting to read. Bryan Dunn is retarded faggot


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Apr 6, 2022)

Was there any fucking reason why Ralph thought Melty was Ivy Clover?
I don't remember anything about Ivy, barely even remember hearing the name during GG, but Ralph's claim went from: 
Jim was worried that Ivy was hitting on Jade
to: 
Jade sent all her nudes to Ivy and now he is going to leak them online, thanks for all the sex Jade

Right when he is angry that Metokur laughed at him and he thinks no one can see through it? His brain really is losing capacity more and more by the day, I really hope he keeps consuming copious amounts of drugs because it's only increased his insanity exponentially.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 6, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Was there any fucking reason why Ralph thought Melty was Ivy Clover?


@MeltyTW says he had a shallow understanding of who Ivy Clover was and baited both gator and Ralph. So convincing to the point of gator sperging that "everyone" knows he's Ivy Clover and Ethan agreeing with a serious stare to the camera.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 6, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Was there any fucking reason why Ralph thought Melty was Ivy Clover?
> I don't remember anything about Ivy, barely even remember hearing the name during GG, but Ralph's claim went from:
> Jim was worried that Ivy was hitting on Jade
> to:
> ...





RickestRickCriminal said:


> @MeltyTW says he had a shallow understanding of who Ivy Clover was and baited both gator and Ralph. So convincing to the point of gator sperging that "everyone" knows he's Ivy Clover and Ethan agreeing with a serious stare to the camera.


I just want to point out even if I am ivy I wouldn't leak jades nudes because why the fuck would I? I'm currently in the state that convicted you for doing just that retard, also whatever drama would have happened would have been aeons ago and long buried


----------



## wildgoose (May 7, 2022)

What's gamergate?


----------



## ShekelsteinNoseberg (May 7, 2022)

It's always refreshing to know that no matter how many things change on the internet that KOP will always be a reliably idiotic and brain damaged faggot
Never change Brian


----------



## Golden Boy (May 7, 2022)

Reminder that the OP is a literal masochistic homosexual who gets off to public humiliation.


----------



## Free Dick Pills (May 7, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> 2. Nora and Ralph ran a GGrevolt IRC group [...]
> It was called the “slack group”



I'll be that pedantic fuck to point out that the SLACK group was indeed a >slack< group. Slack happened to have the option to connect to a chat through IRC.



> theralph [1:06 PM] uploaded an image: bestforbusiness.jpg
> 
> theralph. @theralph uploaded a file: bestforbusiness.jpg. replies one oh-six PM.
> [1:07 PM]
> theralph [1:07 PM]


Member uploading pictures and files directly to IRC? Remember emojis on IRC? Yeah, me neither.

You'd think that an esteemed and terminally online internet detective (tm) as our fellow Bryan Dunn would know the difference... Especially since it says so right in the fucking name. Yet here we are.

Also this whole thread just overflows with homosexuality, I understand that it's a containment thread, but still felt the need to state the obvious. 

Hey, Bryan?
Free advice: Nobody cares about GG. Not at this day and age, arguably not even while it happened. Note that bit of wisdom down and tape that to your screen, before you bring this cringe up again.


----------



## Berb (May 7, 2022)

Bryan Gamergate is over, it's time to move on big guy.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (May 7, 2022)

Free Dick Pills said:


> I'll be that pedantic fuck to point out that the SLACK group was indeed a >slack< group. Slack happened to have the option to connect to a chat through IRC.
> 
> 
> Member uploading pictures and files directly to IRC? Remember emojis on IRC? Yeah, me neither.
> ...





Berb said:


> Bryan Gamergate is over, it's time to move on big guy.



You seem to be upset that this log was posted and want to threaten me for it openly with your “wisdom”. Why does this IRC bother you so much that you have multiple accounts to come post at me about it? 

Ah you guys are people from the IRC log itself. Specifically with the account @wildgoose


----------



## JustStopDude (May 8, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> You seem to be upset that this log was posted and want to threaten me for it openly with your “wisdom”. Why does this IRC bother you so much that you have multiple accounts to come post at me about it?
> 
> Ah you guys are people from the IRC log itself. Specifically with the account @wildgoose


The irony that you, of all people, is a accusing others of having multiple accounts, is hilarious to me.


----------



## Love Machine (May 8, 2022)

The comedy of Bryan making a thread about gamergate actions done by Ralph is kinda of a weird meta thing but I still find it funny.


----------



## wildgoose (May 14, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> You seem to be upset that this log was posted and want to threaten me for it openly with your “wisdom”. Why does this IRC bother you so much that you have multiple accounts to come post at me about it?
> 
> Ah you guys are people from the IRC log itself. Specifically with the account @wildgoose


It was a Slack chat. The only reason the "logs" look similar to a barebones IRC is because it was just copy-pasted from Slack, so certain things don't carry over. But yea, it was just a Slack chat. There was no IRC as I remember, at least not one that I was ever in.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 14, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> You seem to be upset that this log was posted and want to threaten me for it openly with your “wisdom”. Why does this IRC bother you so much that you have multiple accounts to come post at me about it?
> 
> Ah you guys are people from the IRC log itself. Specifically with the account @wildgoose





			https://www.mirc.com/help/html/index.html?send_receive_files.html
		

you dont know how irc works. why does it even need to be an irc vs a slack? im surprised you havent called it an "irc chat". 


Love_Machine011 said:


> The comedy of Bryan making a thread about gamergate actions done by Ralph is kinda of a weird meta thing but I still find it funny.


idk why people dogpile bryan when he tries to share ralph stuff, it seems like most bryan things i see is just all replies saying hes a faggot and to fuck off and that he melted down before he could say anything or just saying he hasnt melted down because he hasnt even said anything yet. is he just that bad where if you go "oh bryan cool that info is mildly interesting fuck off now though" hell just shit everything up? and i mean actually shit everything up not just users piling on and acting shocked when bryan responds


----------



## Love Machine (May 14, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> https://www.mirc.com/help/html/index.html?send_receive_files.html
> 
> 
> you dont know how irc works. why does it even need to be an irc vs a slack? im surprised you havent called it an "irc chat".
> ...


He just likes to insert himself into things.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (May 14, 2022)

Love_Machine011 said:


> He just likes to insert himself into things.


yeah like alice


----------



## MeltyTW (May 14, 2022)

Love_Machine011 said:


> He just likes to insert himself into things.


yeah that flaw i did know about but this seems like the one thing he actually should be talking about, if anything he should be quarantined or corralled into a thread like this, who knows maybe he wont shit up something or another if hes limited to a thread like this and people are saying things like questions about gunt idk saying you cant slurs in gg or some shit instead of having all the places on the site repeat the pattern,



Crippled_Retard said:


> yeah like alice


this is the 5th person in the gunted sektur ive heard been accused of fucking alice discounting any ip2 figures, has she just fucked everyone on this board?


----------



## Love Machine (May 14, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> yeah that flaw i did know about but this seems like the one thing he actually should be talking about, if anything he should be quarantined or corralled into a thread like this, who knows maybe he wont shit up something or another if hes limited to a thread like this and people are saying things like questions about gunt idk saying you cant slurs in gg or some shit instead of having all the places on the site repeat the pattern,
> 
> 
> this is the 5th person in the gunted sektur ive heard been accused of fucking alice discounting any ip2 figures, has she just fucked everyone on this board?


How many time do you let a cow shit on your rug before you decide to keep it out?


----------



## MeltyTW (May 14, 2022)

Love_Machine011 said:


> How many time do you let a cow shit on your rug before you decide to keep it out?


well thats what i was asking, if this pretty much always leads to him trying to be the leader if you just say his info was ok or not. because i dont really think piling on him is too awful effective in that it keeps creating things like this. just lock his account and instantly merge any discovered socks instead of engaging at all


----------



## ScamL Likely (May 14, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> well thats what i was asking, if this pretty much always leads to him trying to be the leader if you just say his info was ok or not. because i dont really think piling on him is too awful effective in that it keeps creating things like this. just lock his account and instantly merge any discovered socks instead of engaging at all


Jewsh has repeatedly tried to get brybry off the site for years but he keeps coming back, socking, and/or just having one of his usual bipolar meltdowns where he accuses everyone of being one of his old gaymergate enemies out to get him or something reta‎rded like that. It seems like Jewsh just gave up on dealing with him at all at some point in the past couple of years because it's a waste of time.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 14, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> well thats what i was asking, if this pretty much always leads to him trying to be the leader if you just say his info was ok or not. because i dont really think piling on him is too awful effective in that it keeps creating things like this. just lock his account and instantly merge any discovered socks instead of engaging at all


My own personal experience with Bryan is that he will aggressively go after you for any slight, usually in a situation where no slight occurred, and he is incapable of self awareness or control.  You can't even apologize to him to calm him down. It's annoying and he is the king of shitting up threads. You can't even tell him his info is good or bad because either way, this triggers him into attack mode. 

He thinks because he constantly gay ops, that everyone gay ops. There is no one on this site that gets away with more shit than him. He is the ultimate kiwi cow. There is nothing anyone can do to tard wrangle Bryan into being a successful, self aware adult. It's never going to happen.


----------



## Pill Cosby (May 14, 2022)

The whole GamerGate bullshit made me laugh, I never took much notice because it’s all gay - some women sucking cock to get a favourable review for some trash she released. Then we have people attaching themselves to it like Brianna Wu a.k.a mr victim and now we have to ensure fags trashing an industry for clout. One thing I will say Ralph is the only fag that hasn’t clung on to it (at least what I know of).


----------



## MeltyTW (May 14, 2022)

Pill Cosby said:


> One thing I will say Ralph is the only fag that hasn’t clung on to it (at least what I know of).


..... he started his career off gg and tried desperately to cling onto it when even kop and everyone else wanted him to fuck off, then he tried to take it over by force by attaching himself to gg revolt claiming he founded that.


----------



## Pill Cosby (May 14, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> ..... he started his career off gg and tried desperately to cling onto it when even kop and everyone else wanted him to fuck off, then he tried to take it over by force by attaching himself to gg revolt claiming he founded that.


I stand corrected. It’s interesting though thank you.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (May 14, 2022)

JustStopDude said:


> My own personal experience with Bryan is that he will aggressively go after you for any slight, usually in a situation where no slight occurred, and he is incapable of self awareness or control.  You can't even apologize to him to calm him down. It's annoying and he is the king of shitting up threads. You can't even tell him his info is good or bad because either way, this triggers him into attack mode.
> 
> He thinks because he constantly gay ops, that everyone gay ops. There is no one on this site that gets away with more shit than him. He is the ultimate kiwi cow. There is nothing anyone can do to tard wrangle Bryan into being a successful, self aware adult. It's never going to happen.


I dont even know you


----------



## JustStopDude (May 14, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> I dont even know you


I'm not surprised Bryan that you can't keep straight the accounts you try to start shit with.

I'll give you a hint. It was a thread that had nothing to do with you. You took an innocent comment as a major personal slight for some reason, and I immediately apologized to you so you wouldnt derail the thread, and eventually you did move on because someone else accidentally triggered.

Crap, this isn't fair of me, I realize that this describes literally every other interaction you have on this site.


I'm sorry Bryan. That is rude of me and we should both move on.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (May 14, 2022)

JustStopDude said:


> I'm not surprised Bryan that you can't keep straight the accounts you try to start shit with.
> 
> I'll give you a hint. It was a thread that had nothing to do with you. You took an innocent comment as a major personal slight for some reason, and I immediately apologized to you so you wouldnt derail the thread, and eventually you did move on because someone else accidentally triggered.
> 
> ...


I dont know you. Its sounds like You are assuming that some account _is mine_ when staff here and others repeatedly fake accounts to fuck with me and others constantly. Im sorry you got tricked into believing I have some personal grudge with you. Maybe just ask in private if there is a problem then listening to dumbasses on this site who sperg at the site of my name and cant even remember who I am. Just food for thought that its possible that retards have a way with spreading information that isnt even related to me. Take it for what it is.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 14, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> I dont know you. Its sounds like You are assuming that some account _is mine_ when staff here and others repeatedly fake accounts to fuck with me and others constantly. Im sorry you got tricked into believing I have some personal grudge with you. Maybe just ask in private if there is a problem then listening to dumbasses on this site who sperg at the site of my name and cant even remember who I am. Just food for thought that its possible that retards have a way with spreading information that isnt even related to me. Take it for what it is.


Bryan, why do you stay on a website that you believe the staff are intentionally fucking with you so all your apparently outlandish behavior is not your own fault?

If this was my own belief, I would just move on to a different website? Who sticks around to be made fun of on this website?

Actually don't answer that because we both know it's going to be stupid and inane.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (May 14, 2022)

JustStopDude said:


> the staff are intentionally fucking with you


They do this. They are told to do this. Zedkisses entire fucking thing around me and my family was because he was asked to do this. People are literally protected by staff here for pissing me off. Threads are literally locked of pedophiles who argue for child sex because it pisses me off. It is a fundamental fact that staff here *do fuck with me. *Majority of “socks” arent even related to me remotely. Its fucking retarded to even have to explain as itll be gaslit to oblivion and back. Nor is the truth about the subject matter relevant. Its all “funny”. This site is useful for gunt things and thats it. I hate Josh. I dislike majority of users on this site. I roll my eyes at the shit posted 90% of the time. However it is fun to discuss the gunt and when events happen in A&H. Thats where I post and thats what view. Everything else doesnt matter because I wont get a fair handshake to begin with. Why discuss further? If you think I had something with you I dont. I dont recall you and I dont know you. If it was some other account fucking with you, its not me. Its people being faggots as usual. Ill leave this there. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Covid19AteMyPeen (May 14, 2022)

King of Pol more like king of poop.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 14, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> They do this. They are told to do this. Zedkisses entire fucking thing around me and my family was because he was asked to do this. People are literally protected by staff here for pissing me off. Threads are literally locked of pedophiles who argue for child sex because it pisses me off. It is a fundamental fact that staff here *do fuck with me. *Majority of “socks” arent even related to me remotely. Its fucking retarded to even have to explain as itll be gaslit to oblivion and back. Nor is the truth about the subject matter relevant. Its all “funny”. This site is useful for gunt things and thats it. I hate Josh. I dislike majority of users on this site. I roll my eyes at the shit posted 90% of the time. However it is fun to discuss the gunt and when events happen in A&H. Thats where I post and thats what view. Everything else doesnt matter because I wont get a fair handshake to begin with. Why discuss further? If you think I had something with you I dont. I dont recall you and I dont know you. If it was some other account fucking with you, its not me. Its people being faggots as usual. Ill leave this there. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Thank you Bryan for your sincere apology and your "dumb" rating spamming on all my comments.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 14, 2022)

Pill Cosby said:


> I stand corrected. It’s interesting though thank you.


eh its forgettable if you werent there, everyone in gg desperately wanted to avoid mentioning ralph and most people are tired of it and dont go in depth because it was cringey 


Bryan Dunn said:


> They do this. They are told to do this. Zedkisses entire fucking thing around me and my family was because he was asked to do this. People are literally protected by staff here for pissing me off. Threads are literally locked of pedophiles who argue for child sex because it pisses me off. It is a fundamental fact that staff here *do fuck with me. *Majority of “socks” arent even related to me remotely. Its fucking retarded to even have to explain as itll be gaslit to oblivion and back. Nor is the truth about the subject matter relevant. Its all “funny”. This site is useful for gunt things and thats it. I hate Josh. I dislike majority of users on this site. I roll my eyes at the shit posted 90% of the time. However it is fun to discuss the gunt and when events happen in A&H. Thats where I post and thats what view. Everything else doesnt matter because I wont get a fair handshake to begin with. Why discuss further? If you think I had something with you I dont. I dont recall you and I dont know you. If it was some other account fucking with you, its not me. Its people being faggots as usual. Ill leave this there. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


do you remember any funny moments of ralph not being allowed in the main gg hen circle? like ralph trying to join a stream and sargon and co groaning in exasperation? little moments or big not usually or ever mentioned where pig was thrown out on his ass?


----------



## Bryan Dunn (May 14, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> eh its forgettable if you werent there, everyone in gg desperately wanted to avoid mentioning ralph and most people are tired of it and dont go in depth because it was cringey
> 
> do you remember any funny moments of ralph not being allowed in the main gg hen circle? like ralph trying to join a stream and sargon and co groaning in exasperation? little moments or big not usually or ever mentioned where pig was thrown out on his ass?


A ton. My favorite was when he begged me for weeks to talk to Jim at the time as we were chatting in skype group often or playing video games. When I finally did the fat fuck came into our group call where we were playing video games and invited him to play a game as well. He instead decided to try to make whatever anyone was talking about into a fucking interview with IA. Nobody wanted this or understood and jim was uncomfortable with the idea but ralph begged and gunted hard for it. He wrote this dumbass article about it and to this day our entire friend group was completely lost as too why ralph treated us asking if he wanted to play some steam games as a fucking interview with Jim.









						TheRalph's Exit Interview With Internet Aristocrat
					

I had quite the roller coaster morning. After the piece the went…




					theralphretort.com


----------



## MeltyTW (May 14, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> A ton. My favorite was when he begged me for weeks to talk to Jim at the time as we were chatting in skype group often or playing video games. When I finally did the fat fuck came into our group call where we were playing video games and invited him to play a game as well. He instead decided to try to make whatever anyone was talking about into a fucking interview with IA. Nobody wanted this or understood and jim was uncomfortable with the idea but ralph begged and gunted hard for it. He wrote this dumbass article about it and to this day our entire friend group was completely lost as too why ralph treated us asking if he wanted to play some steam games as a fucking interview with Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its because hes that girl that will just drag down any plans or outings a group has to jump on the cock of the strapping lad shes sweet on. lmfao funny he seems to have omitted that context.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (May 14, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> its because hes that girl that will just drag down any plans or outings a group has to jump on the cock of the strapping lad shes sweet on. lmfao funny he seems to have omitted that context.


Dude. He had a war with the owner of the 8chan /v/ board back in the day because he would intentionally flood that fucking board with his blogsite so much that Mark filtered it to like some gay porn site then eventually to ralphs ED page. He would sperg hard in vc drunk af about Mark for days on end wanting 8chan gone. Its what led him to trying to pit /baph/ against various people on 8chan and GG. He got himself catfished and dickpic leaked instead. Fucking funny times.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (May 16, 2022)

JustStopDude said:


> I'm not surprised Bryan that you can't keep straight the accounts you try to start shit with.


If Bryan could keep things straight, he would still be friends with Danny and Metokur.



Bryan Dunn said:


> Zedkisses entire fucking thing around me and my family was because he was asked to do this.


Lol, who ordered him this? Null? Zed didn't listen to anyone and always did what he wanted. He did it because you caught his attention with your spergery.



Bryan Dunn said:


> Majority of “socks” arent even related to me remotely.


Yeah, Bryan, you totally have unironic fans, who come to your thread to cover your ass, right when your main account goes dark. If they aren't yours, what is this then?



Bryan Dunn said:


> Tomorrow I'll make my anonymous account on a VPN and be done with it all.





Bryan Dunn said:


> Nigga I tried to sock to avoid the attention because I dont want it.






Bryan Dunn said:


> My favorite was when he begged me for weeks to talk to Jim at the time as we were chatting in skype group often or playing video games.


You're so full of shit that even your eyes are brown. He even had hard time recalling what he was playing with your gay ass.





Your browser is not able to display this video.






Bryan Dunn said:


> Its fucking retarded to even have to explain as itll be gaslit to oblivion and back


Bryan, gaslighting means making a sane person look like mentally ill. I am pretty sure you are doing a good job yourself.


----------



## part timer (May 16, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> You're so full of shit


Whilst I and many others hate to see a thread get derailed, I think it’s definitely important that Bryan is called out when he tries to do this shit


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (May 16, 2022)

part timer said:


> Whilst I and many others hate to see a thread get derailed, I think it’s definitely important that Bryan is called out when he tries to do this shit


To be fair, this thread is basically Bryan "doing this shit". But it's still funny that he dug something from GG days, while when he is called out about something as old, he says this.


Bryan Dunn said:


> 6 years old. Thats 6 years ago. *6 years ago*


----------



## ElAbominacion (May 17, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> They do this. They are told to do this. Zedkisses entire fucking thing around me and my family was because he was asked to do this. People are literally protected by staff here for pissing me off. Threads are literally locked of pedophiles who argue for child sex because it pisses me off. It is a fundamental fact that staff here *do fuck with me. *Majority of “socks” arent even related to me remotely. Its fucking retarded to even have to explain as itll be gaslit to oblivion and back. Nor is the truth about the subject matter relevant. Its all “funny”. This site is useful for gunt things and thats it. I hate Josh. I dislike majority of users on this site. I roll my eyes at the shit posted 90% of the time. However it is fun to discuss the gunt and when events happen in A&H. Thats where I post and thats what view. Everything else doesnt matter because I wont get a fair handshake to begin with. Why discuss further? If you think I had something with you I dont. I dont recall you and I dont know you. If it was some other account fucking with you, its not me. Its people being faggots as usual. Ill leave this there. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


I have a question. How was Torrent?


----------



## Begemot (May 30, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> They do this. They are told to do this. Zedkisses entire fucking thing around me and my family was because he was asked to do this. People are literally protected by staff here for pissing me off. Threads are literally locked of pedophiles who argue for child sex because it pisses me off. It is a fundamental fact that staff here *do fuck with me. *Majority of “socks” arent even related to me remotely. Its fucking retarded to even have to explain as itll be gaslit to oblivion and back. Nor is the truth about the subject matter relevant. Its all “funny”. This site is useful for gunt things and thats it. I hate Josh. I dislike majority of users on this site. I roll my eyes at the shit posted 90% of the time. However it is fun to discuss the gunt and when events happen in A&H. Thats where I post and thats what view. Everything else doesnt matter because I wont get a fair handshake to begin with. Why discuss further? If you think I had something with you I dont. I dont recall you and I dont know you. If it was some other account fucking with you, its not me. Its people being faggots as usual. Ill leave this there. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Keep crying, you gibbering sadboi. Ethan Ralph breaking you in will be so fun.


----------



## Wash away the rain (May 30, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> 109 times? KF Jannies must have the patience of Buddhist monks to put up with that kind of autism.


109 is a little small you have to consider the many websites besides this one that Broomed him aswell


----------

